# 1902 Crawford



## scotch (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all, new here.
I have a line on a 1902 Crawford bike. Shaft drive, wood rims. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm told it's "nice", whatever that may mean.
Bottom line, any idea what one would think a person should pay for it?
What would one look for that would eliminate it as a collector?
thanks


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

well, a columbia chainless in what looks to be good overall shape went for $1025 on ebay a day or two ago, I cant say I know if crawford would be more desireable or not, but any complete original bike in decent condition from that time period is going to be a piece people are going to like.


----------



## videoranger (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a 1901 Crawford chain drive with New Departure coaster brake and wood wheels. They are very well made bikes, and one in "nice" condition would be a very nice find. I can't compare the very reasonable price I paid years back to today's market prices, but Columbia chainless prices would be in the same ball park. Things to look for are originality, good wood wheels (usable tires are a real plus), and if the original paint is still good ( although mine and another I've seen are black with no pin stripes). Original seat, grips and peddles are important also. If you like early bikes It sounds like it's well worth a follow up. A nice one under a grand would be good. Good Luck


----------



## scotch (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys,
thanks for getting back to me. I let the bike sit for a few months, but ended up buying it. Now I need a few parts.
I attached a few pics. I'd like to find a couple tube tires, which are on there now, but in rough shape.
thanks for any help.
Mark


----------



## Wcben (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool looking bike!


----------



## tailhole (Jun 27, 2012)

*nice.*

Beautiful bike. Is the pedal action smooth on those? Fix gear, I imagine?


----------



## scotch (Jun 27, 2012)

videoranger said:


> I have a 1901 Crawford chain drive with New Departure coaster brake and wood wheels. They are very well made bikes, and one in "nice" condition would be a very nice find. I can't compare the very reasonable price I paid years back to today's market prices, but Columbia chainless prices would be in the same ball park. Things to look for are originality, good wood wheels (usable tires are a real plus), and if the original paint is still good ( although mine and another I've seen are black with no pin stripes). Original seat, grips and peddles are important also. If you like early bikes It sounds like it's well worth a follow up. A nice one under a grand would be good. Good Luck




Thanks for the info, it was very helpful. I ended up buying the bike and now need a few parts, mainly some single tube tires. I see a guy is selling some in here, but was curious if you have a line on any?
Mark


----------



## scotch (Jun 27, 2012)

tailhole said:


> Beautiful bike. Is the pedal action smooth on those? Fix gear, I imagine?




seems pretty smooth, but I can't ride it until I get a tire on the front. Yes, fixie.
You can check out the action here: http://motoscotch.blogspot.com/2012/06/1902-crawford.html


----------

